# Christmas Stollen



## JohnA (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking for a very good recipe for Christmas Stollen, does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sure some one will come along and help you soon John!


----------



## JohnA (Dec 22, 2007)

How many good German's are there on here that make Stollen?

Or is this a thing of the past.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sure my MIL in MI is making it, but I can't find the recipe she gave me. Here's one from the Food Network: Stollen Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## philso (Jan 1, 2008)

there's a link to a good recipe in this link:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/christmas-german-stollen-comments-please-30237.html

a little late for christmas, but well worth making.


----------

